# iTunes freezes when I plug in my ipod



## damiddlemanm (Jun 16, 2005)

PLEASE HELP, FAST!! IM GOING ON A HUGE TRIP THIS MONDAY!!!

My iTunes works perfectly fine BEFORE I plug in my ipod mini, but then when I plug in my ipod mini it freezes and is forced to shut down!! And when I checked my ipod, it had no songs at all!!

PLEASE HELP FAST!!!


----------



## oNsjuggernaut (Mar 31, 2008)

I have the same problem.


----------



## 1mike12 (Nov 7, 2007)

the problem here is that you are using apple products.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

1mike12 said:


> the problem here is that you are using apple products.


First of all that was not very helpful 
secondly apple are THE top mp3 players no argument

now back to the problem, have you tried installing a previous version of itunes? have you updated to the newest? how long have you waited?


----------



## stylez79 (Mar 16, 2008)

damiddlemanm said:


> PLEASE HELP, FAST!! IM GOING ON A HUGE TRIP THIS MONDAY!!!
> 
> My iTunes works perfectly fine BEFORE I plug in my ipod mini, but then when I plug in my ipod mini it freezes and is forced to shut down!! And when I checked my ipod, it had no songs at all!!
> 
> PLEASE HELP FAST!!!


I use Winamp which is free.

Sync Your iPod® (or other portable player) with Winamp

You love Winamp and have an iPod® and don't think they will work together? Think again. Winamp 5.5 includes iPod® syncing support with album art view. To synch Winamp and your iPod® (or other portable media player) launch the Media Library and check out the 'Portables' tab. You should see your iPod® or other device (provided you've plugged it into your computer!)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zeppfan (Apr 20, 2006)

Have you tried to plug in your mini first and let your system recognize that it is there and THEN open ITunes?


----------

